# AVG Internet Security 9.0



## GRACE100 (Dec 2, 2009)

HI
I found AVG Internet Security 9.0 for 1 PC / 2 Year in $74.99
It's a good price?
Please Help me.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

GRACE100 said:


> HI
> I found AVG Internet Security 9.0 for 1 PC / 2 Year in $74.99
> It's a good price?
> Please Help me.


You can AVG free.HERE


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are tons of free options for AV, no reason to buy that one. 

I'm currently using Microsoft Security Essentials, works quite well and has a very small footprint.


----------



## PULLY (Jan 14, 2008)

If I unistall my Mcafee and install Microsoft Security Ess. will I be just as well protected or will I need additional security items?


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

I have free access to paid version of McAfee through my ISP - I also have paid version of AVG 9.

However, I am currently using Microsoft Security Essentials and am very pleased with it. It is much less invasive, runs in the background without any noticeable effect on pc operation and is free! I would recommend MSE particularly to anyone who doesn't want to be bothered by the technical aspects of the pc, such as many of my friends and family members. From what I understand, you will be just as well protected - it is getting good reviews. If JohnWill is using it, that's recommendation enough for me anyway - lol!

You can download it and give it a try at: http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/

Warning: be sure to uninstall any existing anti-virus programs you presently have installed before installing and running it. Two or more AV programs do not work well together usually and can cause you problems.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Microsoft Security Essentials just found a Trojan on a customer's computer that a full scan of AVG Free missed.

I ended up using stronger measures to remove it, but at least MSE would have blocked it if it weren't already running.


----------



## PULLY (Jan 14, 2008)

I ve been having a lot of freeze up problems lately and I keep hearing war stories about Mcafee causing problems so I thought I would try something else. So, its a simple as ......1st..uninstall Mcafee, then install the M.S.E. and Iam good to go? Sounds to easy!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Uninstall McAfee.
Run the McAfee Removal Tool.
Install Microsoft Security Essentials.

Job done.


----------



## Amber1 (Jan 31, 2009)

hey 
Thanks for the tip guys :up:
I'm currently running CA Internet security suite which my ISP provides for free, but it's such a memory Hog on my older laptop.Microsoft Security Essentials sounds like a good alternative but as far as i can tell it does not come with any firewall. any recommendations for a good light wight firewall that will play nice with MSE?

Thanks,
Amber


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, Windows Firewall. It's all 99% of the computing public needs.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

JohnWill said:


> Yep, Windows Firewall. It's all 99% of the computing public needs.


 That's what I have also - however I am on a home network with a router, which provides an additional buffer. Windows firewall works very well with MSE.


----------



## Amber1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks, Guys :up:
i also have router which provides additional layer of firewall protection, so I'm good to go.

Amber


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't use any firewall other than the router's firewall, and I've run that way for many years. It's all in your Internet habits...


----------



## Amber1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi John 
I'm young and reckless 
extra protection is always a good thing 

Amber


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Amber1 said:


> Hi John
> I'm young and reckless
> extra protection is always a good thing
> 
> Amber


I'm not going to touch that one!


----------



## Amber1 (Jan 31, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> I'm not going to touch that one!



My Big Mouth Always Get's Me In Trouble 
OK, let's rephrase....
I'm young and reckless 
extra protection when ''surfing the net'' is always a good thing 

Amber


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm still not going to touch that one.


----------



## Amber1 (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL!
nothing more to add!


----------



## PULLY (Jan 14, 2008)

Well I followed all the directions, got rid of Mcafee and now am using Microsoft SE, one last question, should Windows Defender be on or off, and is my Comcast firewall all the firewall I need? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

PULLY said:


> Well I followed all the directions, got rid of Mcafee and now am using Microsoft SE, one last question, should Windows Defender be on or off, and is my Comcast firewall all the firewall I need? Thanks for all the help.


You do not need Window Defender with MSE. See http://social.answers.microsoft.com...t/thread/5309cb8d-02e1-40e8-974f-0dcedb9ab9fd

I really can't answer about your Comcast firewall - I just have Windows XP built-in firewall activated, which apparently is sufficient.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I never use the ISP supplied AV or firewall products.


----------

